# Help: Sick 2 day old Doeling



## jparkinson59 (Dec 21, 2018)

I have a 2 day old doeling. Mom had quads, 1 born dead and deformed, this doeling VERY tiny,2 bucklings 1 HUGE the other normal size both strong and healthy

This doeling: legs are VERY long and first 24 hours not able to walk but did crawl to where she wanted to go. This morning started standing and even walked a few steps. No suck reflex ( will suck on finger but NOT on nipple) so we've been tubing her. She's been tubed from the start. Mom didn't have enough colostrum to feed the 3. Actually the big buck sucked on her for the first 3 hours, hubby was able to about 8 ounces from her then nothing, a few drops only. Yes, other babies are been feed via bottle. Doeling got about 4 oz of moms colostrum then I went to what I had frozen from last yr. mixed with Kid Rescue ... 2 oz every 3 hours then 3 oz every 3-4 hours, ending at 3 1/2oz. Tummy was always fine never big but definitely could tell she was fed. Had 1 cc of Bose at birth, 1cc of vit B complex, and a very very small amount of red cell last night. Poop has been fine, black newborn poop then colostrum poop good consistency. Peeing normal. Very alert and vocal when hungry. 2nd to the last bottle was all reg goat milk (wanted to see if it tasted better would she suck) 3 to 3 and a half oz. The last bottle about noon was mixed goat milk with milk replacer. All bottles up to that point were colostrum mixed with Kid Rescue because it was last years colostrum. About an hour after the last bottle I heard her crying more than usual and her tummy was much larger than after her last feeding and I could tell she was in pain. I gave her 3cc of pepto first then awhile later tried baking soda on tongue. No improvement. Noticed other than a smaller sort of harder dropping of poop earlier she seemed to be not pooping. Gave her an enema and found she had a large amount of poop in her .. much harder than should be. We did try again a little later but only water came out. We tried giving her a little mineral oil. Also gave her 3 cc of antitoxin (C/D) , 3cc inj of Pen G. and 1/4cc of banamine. She continued her little moans, got very weak, and I held her for 2 hours rubbing her tummy. Still enlarged. Finally she appeared to be dying and other than breathing she was lifeless. I wrapped her and put her back in the pack n play (yes I have her in the house) and went about other things knowing that she was dying. 3:15 I touched her and up came her head, to my surprise she was alive and slightly stronger. When I picked her up she passed a good amount of gas and there was black/brown sticky not formed at all poop, not much but some. Tummy still swollen but maybe not has hard. We did give her another 3cc's of Pen G. She is propped up and holding her head up, still doing her little moans. Much more alert but not strong.

Its been about 5 hours since she last ate. Know not to give her milk but wanting to try some electrolytes. Do I dare with her tummy still not right? Do I dare tube them into her tummy? I'm at a loss what to do for her or what caused this.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Stop any type of powder replacer. That can easily kill a kid. Can she swallow yet?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

And keep her warm. Much warmer than you think she needs to be. She can't digest unless her temp is AT LEAST 100 F.


----------



## jparkinson59 (Dec 21, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Stop any type of powder replacer. That can easily kill a kid. Can she swallow yet?


Can I give her electrolytes when her tummy is still swollen? She has stopped moaning and doesn't seem to be in pain. She is being kept warm.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I would not tube her, but for a couple hours, I'd keep her mouth hydrated, either with bottle or with a syringe. When was the last time she "went"? 

When you were tubing, did you add a pinch of baking soda to any of the feedings?


----------



## jparkinson59 (Dec 21, 2018)

mariarose said:


> I would not tube her, but for a couple hours, I'd keep her mouth hydrated, either with bottle or with a syringe. When was the last time she "went"?
> 
> When you were tubing, did you add a pinch of baking soda to any of the feedings?


Not sure when she peed last. The blanket helping to keep her upright has a wet area but I already moved it so I don't know if it was for sure on the side towards her or if her brother peed on it. I did not put baking soda with the milk for tubing but I did give her some as soon as I realized there was something wrong.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

No, I meant when was the last time she pooped in any form? But you are right, it is good do know both.
What is her breathing like? Any signs of pneumonia?

I've got a girl about to go into labour, so I'll be back and forth. I'm not abandoning you. If you keep posting, I'll keep answering.

I'd keep her warm, and keep rubbing that belly trying to get the swelling down. I'd definitely give her some Probios, and certainly more B vitamins, and filling her mouth with electrolytes. But I'd hesitate to tube her while swollen...

I regularly bring goats into the house. That's nothing shocking.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

I have also heard tapping lightly on her side like you are burping a baby will also help relief the bloat.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I agree with @kalvagno , no milk replacer and also being "kept warm" may not be enough. Our warm is almost five degrees farenheit to cool for the wee ones. Also bottle needs to be more than warm for human child.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How's the baby doing? I agree, I've heard bad things about some of the milk replacers. Maybe try Does Match replacer, I've heard that one is good. We've always used the whole milk recipe for our bottle kids. 
We always put a little bit of Goats Prefer Probiotic Power (from TSC) in each bottle when we are switching from colostrum to whole milk, then do morning & night bottle with a little bit of probiotics. Some karo syrup in the bottle can help loosen things up, I do remember no matter what we've had a couple of bottle kids get constipated. the probiotics and karo after an enema helped put an end to that as they adjusted.

If you haven't given any B Complex lately, you might try giving her just a tiny bit orally.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

What a tremendous job you are making for a little kid! :inlove: I hope you will pull her through, you seem to know the job. I only wonder why you use mineral oil? Have no cooking oil at home? I prefer rapeseed or olive oil.

And of course you understand that she needs energy for processing the food you offer. LOTS OF WELL WISHES from a remote country way up north! :inlove::inlove:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Trollmor - I use karo syrup when they are constipated and a warm dish soap enema. I've heard Mineral oil is supposed to be easier on the gut than cooking oils. Not sure how true that is, as I haven't looked into it - I just bought a bottle of mineral oil last summer for a doe we'd bought that was having issues (rectal prolapse!) to help soften her stool. It definitely did that. Sadly, couldn't fix the doe, so she went back to the breeder


----------



## jparkinson59 (Dec 21, 2018)

mariarose said:


> No, I meant when was the last time she pooped in any form? But you are right, it is good do know both.
> What is her breathing like? Any signs of pneumonia?
> 
> I've got a girl about to go into labour, so I'll be back and forth. I'm not abandoning you. If you keep posting, I'll keep answering.
> ...


Thank you so much trying to help. I ran up stairs to check for replies and mix up electrolytes to wet her mouth and she died while I was away. I had her brother in the house to keep her company and he had the same mix to drink that she did only he was getting 4 ounces, tubed as well because he wouldn't suck either. He has been on straight goats milk for the last 3 to 4 bottles and not being tubed any longer. He actually drank 6 to 7 ounces this morning (over an hours time not all at once). He is peeing and pooping, has gut sounds, alert, running around for a few minutes then curls up in his bed. Going to take him back to the barn to be with his brother today. Small pen with heat lamp and in the part of the barn that we can adjust the heat all though we normally try to keep it at 40. I will put a sweater on him too. This is WI. I've been letting him play in the garage which is cooler than the basement just to help him adjust to cooler environment before taking him back to barn.


----------



## jparkinson59 (Dec 21, 2018)

Thank you to everyone that replied, I really appreciated it! We lost her


----------



## jparkinson59 (Dec 21, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> Trollmor - I use karo syrup when they are constipated and a warm dish soap enema. I've heard Mineral oil is supposed to be easier on the gut than cooking oils. Not sure how true that is, as I haven't looked into it - I just bought a bottle of mineral oil last summer for a doe we'd bought that was having issues (rectal prolapse!) to help soften her stool. It definitely did that. Sadly, couldn't fix the doe, so she went back to the breeder


I've always used mineral oil with good results. And yes I do my enemas with warm water, dish soap, and my applicator is an infant one from a baby enema that I bought at Walmart.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost her.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh, I'm super sorry! I wish we'd been more/better help.
I'm glad her brother seems better.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I am sorry you lost her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I shall have to study the mineral oils, it only sound so very unnatural to me.

And we all miss the brave little lady, so much! :inlove:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

NigerianNewbie said:


> https://healthfully.com


Fruits and vitamins???


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

No, it was an article about the differences between olive oil and mineral oil being use as a laxative. Just now reopened the website and saw the results. Sorry about the confusion. Olive oil has very little laxative action, mineral oil is a proven laxative. Olive oil is higher in calories than mineral oil which has 0 calories.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Maybe laxation is not what the sick gut needs. I thought food oil might just lubricate the stool, making it easier for it to pass.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Remember, mineral oil cannot be tasted. 
So giving it orally to a goat, always be sure to add Ginger or something for taste or it can go into the lungs.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> Remember, mineral oil cannot be tasted.
> So giving it orally to a goat, always be sure to add Ginger or something for taste or it can go into the lungs.


Yep. I usually mix a tiny bit with a little milk or something. Honestly, I do prefer Karo syrup but I've heard Mineral Oil works a little better and easier on the gut. I've not used it enough to know how true that is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

